# Help Me(Kernel Doubt)



## androidboy

Hi everyone,

Can someone suggest me a kernel for my aokp build 31.
I dont mind about performance much but i really mind on the battery life.
I will be happy if it is undervoltage as i heard that it will increase battery life.

Thank you.


----------



## heinst

Air kernel or Pete's stable kernel

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## al_madd

1.Matr1x
2.TEUV
3.Franco
4.Thalamus


----------



## giannis_mathiou

Where we can find Pete's kernel as flash able zip?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jokkel

Pete's kernel is the default of AOKP.


----------

